# Pocket Tanks...Wooo Hoooo!!!



## Zeigan (Mar 25, 2003)

Talk about addicting.  Nothing like lobbing artillery shells back and forth for a few hours.  I think i grabbed it off apples site. Probably the only shareware game i actually endedup buying.

Name is suggestive, but at least it isnt pocket pool or pocket rockets.  hehe.


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 27, 2003)

what is it?


----------



## Decado (Mar 27, 2003)

Like Scorched Earth 15 years back on PC. or a much better version of Dome wars.


----------



## Zeigan (Mar 27, 2003)

It is just a simple turn based artillery game that gives you something like 30 different weapons.  You set the angle and speed of your shot and thats it


----------



## toast (Mar 27, 2003)

That's it. Exactly.

Minimalistic graphics.
Primitive strategy.

I love it too


----------



## OmegaMan (Mar 27, 2003)

I think that Scorched Earch is still the best ver of it!  Nuclear warhead or death's head baby!  *l*


----------



## boi (Apr 12, 2003)

what about worms? is there a version for mac?


----------



## Inline_guy (Apr 13, 2003)

Boi... Afraid not.  I wish their was.  I would buy it in a second!  One of the few computer games that I really like.

Worms Blast the puzzle game is out though. It looks fun, but not the same.

Matthew


----------



## toast (Apr 13, 2003)

I think I'm gonna port Pocket Tanks on my TI89 calculator to be able to play it even when my GF's using the Mac


----------



## Zeigan (Apr 13, 2003)

toast: if you do, let us know when it is finished.  I would like that too...hehe


----------



## Trip (Apr 13, 2003)

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/games/pockettanks.html



> The fastest game of artillery youll ever play. Pocket Tanks is designed to be easy to learn, and fun to master. All the excitement of lobbing projectiles over a mound of dirt without all the complicated details found in most artillery games.



And Worms Blast: http://www.apple.com/games/articles/2003/04/wormsblast/


----------

